# Building Blocks!!



## buildingup (Aug 27, 2005)

Right decided to set up a journal! i will weigh myself soon last i checked i was 85.8 kg with minimal bf, that was a while ago though! i am 5'10
I will be posting weights, sets and reps soon as well as diet!
Be nice to me because i have been training less than a year (kind of) and just under a month seriously.

Goals - delts that show when arm is relaxed! good pecs and a little more mass on my arms!

Need motivation people.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 27, 2005)

what is your diet?

training split?

typical workout?

minimal BF?  I thought you have gyno??


----------



## buildingup (Aug 27, 2005)

i do, but its not because im fat, i have no lower back fat and abs show through a bit so i guess ive got low bf and i can only grab one cm of skin and fat on stomach!
I train every other day and split my routine up into four groups so each muscle gets trained once every 8 days!
1. Back and abs
2.chest
3.legs and triceps
4. shoulders and traps

other details will come today or tomorrow, you just have to wait, bad news it will be in kgs so you will have to convert.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 27, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> i do, but its not because im fat, i have no lower back fat and abs show through a bit so i guess ive got low bf and i can only grab one cm of skin and fat on stomach!
> I train every other day and split my routine up into four groups so each muscle gets trained once every 8 days!
> 1. Back and abs
> 2.chest
> ...



don't worry.  I train in kilos also.


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

I just started one also....
Good luck, I will be reading to see how your progressing.


----------



## buildingup (Aug 27, 2005)

Right for each exercise i use 4 sets of 10, 8, 6, 4 reps just to make sure that im in the rep range for hypertrophy.
Dont laugh at deadlifts and squats as i have only started them one week ago!

EVERTHING IN KG

FIRST NUMBERS ARE THE REPS
Wide pull up with assisted help in KG-
10 - 15, 8 - 15, 6 - 10, 4 - 10
wide cable pull down thingy (similar to pull up but your pulling down the cable)
10 - 63, 8 - 70, 6 - 70, 4 - 77
machine seated row -
10 - 70, 8 - 77, 6 - 77, 4 - 84
Deadlift -
10 - 50, 8 - 60, 6 - 70, 4 - 80
Weighted crunches- 
20 - 25, 15 - 27.5, 10 - 30, 5 - 32.5


dumbell bench press PER DUMBELL- 
10 - 34, 8 - 36, 6 - 38, 4 - 38
incline smith machine - 
10 - 62.5, 7 - 65, 5 - 65, 3 - 70
incline flys PER DUMBELL -
10 - 18, 8 - 20, 6 - 20, 4 - 22
cable crossovers -
10 - 45, 8 - 45, 6 - 50, 4 - 50

overhead tricep presses thingy PER DUMBELL
10 - 14, 8 - 14, 6 - 16, 6 - 16
Exercise where you bring down an ez bar to your forehead
8 - 25, 6 - 25, 4 - 27
squat
10 - 42.5, 8 - 45, 6 - 47.5, 4 - 50
(have a feeling i will jump in strength on squats before i did over 100 kg for 4 reps on leg curling machine)


----------



## buildingup (Aug 27, 2005)

Shoulders are being done tomorrow


----------



## buildingup (Aug 27, 2005)

6 meals a day! trying to drink 6 litres of water! taking in 190 grams of protein and little fats.
not really bothering with diet like percentage of carbs and all that.
i eat carbs up til 6pm then its me and the tuna til bed!


----------



## Eggs (Aug 27, 2005)

Wow, you're really a pathetic little fuck


----------



## Eggs (Aug 27, 2005)

Tell me, were you born that skinny and out of shape or did your parents lock you in a closet for a few years and starve you?


----------



## Eggs (Aug 27, 2005)

I mean seriously, its a good thing you didn't post any pics... because none of us would get any work done because we'd be laughing at your ass all day long


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

Eggs - 1  Buildingup - 0


----------



## buildingup (Aug 28, 2005)

i love you eggs and your fiance


----------



## buildingup (Aug 28, 2005)

actually that was uncalled for, i apologise! i wouldnt say im skinny but yeh i need to improve and i hope to do so! now eggs you have given me motivation thanks alot, i'll be killing the weights today thanks again!


----------



## Eggs (Aug 28, 2005)

my pleasure 

Remember, dont bite the bar.


----------



## buildingup (Aug 28, 2005)

bite the bar?
a good workout today and i have gained 1.1 kg in weight so im pleased! im 86.9kg now.

IN KG AGAIN

i did shoulders and traps today!
arnold press PER DUMBELL
10 - 26, 8 - 26, 6 - 26, 4 - 28
upright rows
10 - 25, 8 - 27.5, 6 - 30, 4 - 32.5
shrugs
10 - 125, 8 - 130, 6 - 135, 4 - 140
lateral raise PER DUMBELL - 
10 - 10, 8 - 12, 6 - 12, 4 - 12
machine which works rear delts -
10 - 63, 8 - 63, 6 - 70, 4 - 77

i hate lateral raises cos you have to really concentrate to target mid delts!
looking back two months ago i have gone up from 2 * 16 kg in arnold presses to 2 * 28kg, now thats progress!


----------



## buildingup (Aug 28, 2005)

also noticing growth in my delts from high intensity shoulder routines.


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 28, 2005)

I cant talk much about this my delts are the easiest group for me to build, but how are you doing your lat raises? I find a little less weight with perfect form works wonders. Do you lean forward a little with your arms bent a little, I see a lot of people doing this for body building, where I think thats better for strength.
I think perfect form with your arms just about straight is perfect for building protruding delts.


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 28, 2005)

I also think free weights would be better for your rear delts. If you use an incline bench from a 45 deg angle up to about 80 deg, with your stomach on the bench (kinda reverse flies) I think would also help them protrude. I never 'saw' any difference in size from a reverse pec dec.
Again just my opinion.


----------



## buildingup (Aug 28, 2005)

Hi spitfire, i use an incline bench nearly vertical but not quite, leaning back against it to do lateral raises as i find it better for targeting delts, so there is no way i could lean forward!

i also bend my arms quite a bit, i may just go down in weight to do them properly!


----------



## buildingup (Aug 28, 2005)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> I also think free weights would be better for your rear delts. If you use an incline bench from a 45 deg angle up to about 80 deg, with your stomach on the bench (kinda reverse flies) I think would also help them protrude. I never 'saw' any difference in size from a reverse pec dec.
> Again just my opinion.


why not on a flat bench?


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 28, 2005)

I also found leaning back takes a lot of strain of my back, I lean against a wall, though dont sit on the bench, sitting neglects a lot of stabilizing muscles. You said you just lean right?


----------



## buildingup (Aug 28, 2005)

yep


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 28, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> why not on a flat bench?


Very awkward to do, thats what I use the reverse pec dec for, but not every delt session. But again just to strengthen not for size


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 28, 2005)

Sound like you have some common sense, that will go far in body building. Not as much needed for stength.
Good luck.


----------



## buildingup (Aug 30, 2005)

Damn did back and biceps today and it went badly, for the first time my grip couldnt take the weight on the deadlift then pull ups! i need to get straps so if anybody knows where to get em in the uk can you please pm me!


----------



## buildingup (Sep 1, 2005)

Right another good training session today, hammered my chest and it will be sore tomorrow!

KG

db bench press PER DUMBELL
10 - 36, 8 - 38, 6 - 38, 3 - 40(PB)
weighted dips (first time so low weights to get good form)
10 - 0, 8 - 4, 6 - 6, 8 - 4
incline (lower than last time due to the fact i'd just dont dips)
7 - 65, 5 - 65, 3 - 70
cable crossovers
10 - 45, 8 - 45, 6 - 50, 4 - 50

I love weighted dips! are they better than decline bench press?


----------



## buildingup (Sep 1, 2005)

oh and two days ago i weighed myself and im at 86kg, weighing is so inaccurate so im going to do it once a month!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 1, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> oh and two days ago i weighed myself and im at 86kg, weighing is so inaccurate so im going to do it once a month!




the best way to do it is to weigh in on the same day each week, at the same time, under the same variables.  For example....every week you way yourself on monday morning, first thing when you wake up, before eating and right after going to the bathroom (if you have to go when you wake up).  Other than that, weekly measurments are really good for tracking progress.  When I diet I measure my quad, bicep and waist (on the same day that I weigh in, under the exact same conditions).


----------



## buildingup (Sep 1, 2005)

yeh i tried doing that, i make sure i have two meals before gym with same amount of water! and i weigh myself at the same time also


----------



## buildingup (Sep 1, 2005)

I will post pics up in a month if everything goes as well as it has in the past month!


----------



## GFR (Sep 1, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> oh and two days ago i weighed myself and im at 86kg, weighing is so inaccurate so im going to do it once a month!


I agree, I have been weighing my self every workout just to keep track but I dont really care from week to week......every 3 or 4 weeks is a better indication of how you are doing.


----------



## buildingup (Sep 2, 2005)

did cardio today -
hiit for 20 mins
bicycle for 10 mins
rowing machine for 10 mins

Abs (KG)
20 - 27.5, 15 - 30, 8 - 32.5, 5 - 35


----------



## buildingup (Sep 3, 2005)

did real squats today instead of the squats on the smith machine! i added more weight than last time on the smith machine and i went down like the titanic!
i managed to get back up after nearly dying and progress! i cant walk or do anything apart from breathe and im soooo sore!
It was so hard to balance as this is my first time at doing real squats!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 3, 2005)

Keep doing REAL Squats     You'll get used to them.


----------



## buildingup (Sep 3, 2005)

in KG
squats -
10 - 55, 8 - 57.5, 6 - 57.5, 4 - 60
skullcrushers -
10 - 25, 8 - 27.5, 6 - 27.5, 4 - 30
a variation of skullcrusher -
10 - 28, 8 - 32, 6 - 32, 4 - 32


----------



## buildingup (Sep 5, 2005)

Did shoulders today, fairly good workout!

in KG
arnold presses PER DUMBELL-
10 - 26, 8 - 26, 5- 28, 3 - 28
Upright rows -
10 - 27.5, 8 - 30, 6 - 32.5, 4 - 37.5
shrugs -
10 - 80, 8 - 85, 6 - 90, 4 - 95
rear raises PER DUMBELL- 
10 - 10, 8 - 12, 6 - 12, 4 - 14
lateral raises PER DUMBELL- 
10 - 10, 8 - 12, 6 - 12

First time using free weights with shrugs and rear raises!


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=52982


Great job......real squats are the best


by the way check out this thread, its one of the best I have ever seen


----------



## buildingup (Sep 5, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=52982
> 
> 
> Great job......real squats are the best
> ...


haha dont advertise your post on my journal!


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> haha dont advertise your post on my journal!


sorry, I thought you might be interested in it...
my bad 








http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=52982


----------



## buildingup (Sep 7, 2005)

right after the worst back workout last week due to grip failure, i took squabbles advice for the deadlift and it worked a charm, i will post reps and such later!
i added chin ups with the cable machine as it was better for me to handle, for the biceps!


----------



## BUA (Sep 12, 2005)

im going for a three week cut at 2400 calories and a bit of cardio to speed it up!
so my gains may be significantly less if any at all!


----------

